# Web Page Flash Banner only white screen?



## eric92park (May 5, 2008)

Soooo I really need help, I am wonder if size and files size might be problem for this.
Around 259KB and 800X300 SWF file, I thought it was the script, but it works on other flash file on the web so I am wondering whats happening... I am just asking oppinions first because I don't want to redo the flash file since it getts pretty annoying.

Its completely white, not transparent.

*EDIT: Other on is about 60KB 700X250 SWF and it works smooth and fine.*

////Object Flash
banner1.swf

And One more thing about iFraming.

I could do this perfectly except when i click a link on there, even though inside the iframe changes, a new window pops up of the link, so its like opening 2 same pages, One inside the iFrame and 1 in a new window EVERYTIME I click a link on the iFrame.. Is there script or anything to fix this or alternate way to put external web on your web?

Sory I am just a learning student :[


----------



## eric92park (May 5, 2008)

Nevermind, This is not helpful
There is stream size limit but I found out that swf file will have problems over the network streaming if it has numbers or symbols on its name.

Close this thread please.


----------

